# 2 toilet vent OK this way?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Am we there yet? Are we there yet?
Now that I know I'm working all in 3", it sure makes a difference.... I hope this configuration will be acceptable now. Pipe lengths are approximate (from scraps), though pretty close this time. 

Thanks for your input all!

DM


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

From what I can gather, the vent is supposed to come off the top of the trap arm. What you have there isn't really even close, but hopefully someone with more than 3 years experience will chime in.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a pic of what I have down there to work with. I (she) wants 2 toilets, where there was only one. 3 ft. of room from concrete to floor under there, 14" between 12" joists. It was vented at the kitchen sink and the bathroom sink/tub, toilet is not vented at all. Nightmare, huh? lol
Thanks for replying!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh-Kaaaayyyyyy, I THINK this is more like what I need, yes? I have room to maneuver the drains the way shown, so this setup should meet venting and drain requirements, I hope? The added cleanout on the right hand end is just an afterthought to make it easier to access if ever needed, rather than where the one on the left at ground level is located.

Thanks!

DM


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Let's clear up this whole mess. First off, why are you using 3" to vent a toilet? Second off there is no "trap arm" on a toilet line, the trap is built into the toilet. Third off unless your code is radically different than most the toilet to vent distance is "unlimited" which pretty much means that if there is a vent in the house it's good enough.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Why 3"? Because I keep getting so many mixed messages. I thought I was SUPPOSED to! Should I use 2"?
Do I HAVE a trap arm? Is that a bad thing? I'm afraid I'm pretty green to drains and vents and am having a hard time figuring this all out. And your last comment... maybe THAT'S why there's no toilet vent NOW here? It vents through the sink drain vents?

Thanks for taking the time and replying!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, I updated my sketch, is this more like it? I'll tie the sinks/tub vents into the 3" vent in the attic and on to the roof boot and out. Sinks are being vented with 1½", is this OK too? (tub too)

Thanks!

DM


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

That will work just fine. Remember that toilets are self siphoning fixtures in that they are designed to completely flush the contents of the bowl and the trap each time the handle is pulled. After the flush the bowl and integral trap are re-filled by the toilet flush valve. Therefore, technically, toilets do not require a vent to operate. Remember also that a vents sole purpose is to protect a P trap from siphonic action and pressure differences within the waste system. As an aside, typically an entire bath group ( toilet, shower and lav) can safely and properly be vented through a single 1 1/2" pipe.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is 3" required thru the roof ?
Or just recommended - in winter areas with snow/ice ?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought it was minimum 3" through the roof for venting if you live in a frost zone? (which we do)

Thanks!

DM


----------



## RobQuillin (Oct 31, 2009)

That was more of the system that I was thinking of when we were talking. I hope that it works out for you. I'm glad to know that toilets don't need to be vented. I didn't remember that part from plumbing class in college.


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

NHMaster said:


> Therefore, technically, toilets do not require a vent to operate.


ok so u say "technically" they dont require a vent.....BUT are you recommending he does not run a vent for his toilets ???

If not then fine.... but I think thats confusing things a bit.


good luck !!


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Around here it's 3" whenever you tie two toilet vents together anyway.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

In the last sketch, I show the 3" vent pipe at the end with the cleanout. Isn't this OK?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, now I have the proper pieces, (I HOPE!) to put this down there.
How does this layout look? The toilet lines will be a couple of feet longer, but this is the general idea.

Thanks!

DM


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Any reason you couldn't turn the horizontal -> vertical 90* into a Low-Heel outlet 90* then have two 2" vents tie together in the wall into a 3" vent.

Thats how we would do it.










that would be a 3" x 3" x 2" fitting


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"horizontal -> vertical 90* into a Low-Heel outlet 90*" <---You lost me in here somewheres.... lol

I plan on using 1½" vents for the kitchen sink, tub, and 2 vanities, these will tie into the 3" in the attic.... is this wrong?

DM


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

DM, in your pix you have a closet flange, then a vert to horz 90, then a horz to vert 90. Allen wants you to use a Low Heel 90 instead of the horz to vert 90. This allows you to vent each toilet on the respective branch line (a good idea). However, I don't think you have room.
You have been advised by some here that your sketches would be OK. So I would call your inspector in Monday, have him bless it and bust out the glue and primer.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, after studying what you said, I understand what you mean, and no, I can't do it that way, even with a 3", because of the way the vent will tilt to go between the joists and line up with the wall above to go through the roof, I needed to start lower to keep it 45° more or less, and to line it up right.. that was sort of the way I had it before, but it didn't work out.
Also, I thought I was required to use 3" through the roof because: A: I live in a frost zone, and B: Two toilets?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, then I want to cap it off on the roof with one of these.
http://www.fitthewondercap.com/
Keeps out the critters, and at a good price too!

DM


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Vents are sized by Drainage Fixture Units Per the code I use-
toilet =3 dfu
lav= 1 dfu
tub/shower = 2 dfu
kit sink = 2 dfu

A 2" vertical vent max load is 24 dfu. So you could put the bathroom on a 2" vent. There are some exceptions but I don't think they apply here. 
for frost or snow closure areas, vent terminals shall be at least 2" and the change of size needs to be made at least 1ft below the roof in an insulated space and extend at least 10" above the roof


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Still slightly cornfussed.... 
Does this mean I cannot/should not use the 1½" vents for the 2 bathroom sinks, kitchen sink and shower/tub?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Only your toilets require a 2" vent. All others you mention can use 11/2". But when you exit the roof you need to increase 1 pipe size if you are required to meet a frost or snow closure requirement


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, so my toilets both have the shared 3" at the cleanout end, and the other vents will all tie into it at 1½" up in the attic.
I already have the fittings for doing them in 1½", so I would have had to go BACK to HD (once again) to exchange the pieces to 2"! LOL
Last question....(I HOPE!) Where my 2" drain ties into the mess, is the 45° angle ok, or should that be different?

Thanks for all of your help everyone! This is a real learning experience for me! Po)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Update: The inspector is coming this morning to eyeball my layout and yay/nay it. Po) I know MY fingers are crossed! (of course, he had to charge me $50.00 for 'consultation', but it's better than having to take anything apart after gluing it!)

DM


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Your 2" tie in is fine as long as you use a wye fitting in the main line to tie it in with. As long as you're doing that, it doesn't matter what angle it's at.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, he came and went and answered a LOT of questions. He said I can use AAVs under all 3 sinks, saving me a ton of attic piping, and he helped set up this layout to finish up the drains. Color me relieved and happy!! 

I truly appreciate the help all of you have given me in this trying time. Po)

Thanks!

DM


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Is that how the inspecter said to pipe it?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yup, he helped lay it out even....

DM


----------

